# Similarities and differences between Largo Mano and Jojutsu



## Makalakumu (Jan 15, 2006)

When I did arnis, we practiced something called largo mano.  This set of techniques used a single large stick and I often wondered...how similar is this to jojutsu, of which I have no experience.  So, what are the similarities and differences between largo mano and jojutsu?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2006)

In my experience, it's quite different. The jo is often used like a samurai sword (esp. by Aikidoka), for one thing. A better comparison would be to Filipino tapado. See:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1898
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13266

When I think of largo mano I think of long range, not necessarily a long stick...though, at long range I might well want a longer stick!


----------



## lhommedieu (Jan 16, 2006)

I agree that the jo is used more like a Japanese sword than not - atlthough it is longer than most katana and can be gripped differently due to the absence of an edge.  There's probably a lot of instructional books, video, and DVD out there as it is a popular weapon - if one wanted to take a look at jo technique.

With respect to largo mano, however, I don't think the comparison with the jo is apt: largo mano generally refers to technique with a somewhat longer sword or stick than usual that is used one-handed at a longer distance.  It is also true that several styles adapt to different ranges with the same weapon; they refer to the long-range techniques in their systems as "largo mano."

It is interesting to note that several FMA's contain techniques that appear to be specific counters to two-handed swords.  This is not surprising given the myriad encounters with different cultures that used two-handed swords across the millenia; the Japanese invasion in 1941 was simply the last in a long line of similar encounters (although it was different in scale and impact).  There is a famous story of a young eskrimador who was brought to the house of a Japanese officer during the war (his village was occupied by the army) and told to defend himself against the officer's sword attack.  The eskrimador blew out the officer's occular orbit with his stick on his first counter and escaped in the confusion to join the resistance.

Of course, the Moro people used the kampilan to great effect throughout their history.  I saw an interesting clip recently that showed counters with the kampilan that used tight "rolling" techniques that occured quite close to the body upon drawing the sword.  In other words, the large swinging techniques that one might expect with such a weapon are not used (and this is true of many two-handed sword styles that execute precise, small movements with the sword) and the practioner relies instead on the speed, weight, and sharpness of his weapon to achieve a cut within a relatively small arc.

The two threads that Arnisador posted about ananangkil give good information about the subject.  I think that one has to distinguish between a relatively _light-weight_ ananangkil that can be moved around effectively as a weapon and a relatively _heavy-weight_ ananangkil that is used primarily for training purposes.  For examples of the latter:

http://northshoreac.com/san_miguel_eskrima/ananangkil.htm

http://northshoreac.com/san_miguel_eskrima/ananangkil_files/ananangkil.mpg

With respect to the former, light-weight ananangkil (or similar long, two-handed weapon):  these would appear to be tools used to carry things (across one's shoulder's, for example) or short staffs that are adapted for use as weapons in a manner similar to other cultures throughout the world.  For a list of non-FMA links and sources, see the following:

http://www.egreenway.com/taichichuan/staff.htm

It is of course generally true that the longer the weapon, the greater distance from the opponent.  For example, Tapado technique places you at largo mano _range _(or greater) simply due to the length of the weapon and the width of its arc.  But this begs the question of which sword or stick range is appropriate for counters - largo, medio, or corto?  I would argue that each range has its own answers.  In largo mano, for example, one would tend to stay outside of range and target the hands or elbows; in corto mano, one would step inside the arc of the tapado to counter(discussion of this takes place on one of the threads that Arnisador posted above).

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jan 28, 2006)

During the late 80's to early 90's I got to study a little Jo with an instructor.  I didn't see any real simialrity between Jo or Jodo as practiced in the Japanese martial arts and anything in the FMA except in the aspect of hitting someone with a stick at particular targets.

Jodo as practiced in the Japanese martial arts is very classical and has a series of two man drills almost kata like.  In fact Jodo I think it has been incorperated (standardized) in Kendo like Iaido (quick drawing of the sword) has.  

Then it can also be practiced like in Aikido which is totally different as it is used to help teach Aiki techniques/principles.  I think we practiced something between these two methods in that we learned some forms that were flowing and yet we worked on application of the techniques in two man excercises.

Once I started studying the FMA more I did at times try and apply some of the solo baston techniques or concepts behind the techniques with a Jo but that was just exploration.  And then we did try and lite spar double stick against a Jo.  That was cool.

But I have seen certian types of FMA that use a longer stick like a staff or a Jo but I can't recall the particular method.

Mark


----------

